# Fehlermeldungen in CoDeSys Visu auflisten



## Eisbaer_vw (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Ich möchte Fehlermeldungen in einer Visualisierung von CoDeSys auflisten.
Ich stelle mir eine Tabelle vor, in der eine Spalte den Fehler zeigt, und die nächste Spalte die zugehörige Station.

Wie ich eine Fehlermeldung in einem bestimmten Fenster anzeige, verstehe ich noch. Aber ich möchte jetzt gern diese Tabelle von oben nach unten mit Fehlern füllen lassen. Es können unterschiedlich viele Fehler auftreten. 

Ich stelle mir vor, das die dann immer in den obersten Zeilen zusammengefasst sind.

Geht das überhaupt mit CoDeSys? Wenn ja, wie?

Für einfach Erklärungen oder auch mal eine kleine Datei wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## cas (20 Oktober 2011)

hallo,
es gibt dafür eine Alarmtabelle.

Funktioniert aber nicht als Web-Visu :|

MfG


----------



## Chräshe (22 Oktober 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Michael,[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]die VISU ist von CoDeSys ist prinzipiell ganz OK. Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehe, ist die Problematik mit der Alarmtabelle. Alternativ hilft dir vielleicht folgendes Beispiel:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Projekt Füllstand...[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Weiß jemand, wie das bei  CoDeSys V3 aussieht?[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Na ja – inzwischen dürfte ja jeder seine eigene Sonderlösung haben... 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Gruß
Chräshe [/FONT]


----------

